# Greetings from South Africa



## MrRazot (Jun 4, 2017)

Hello there,

I've been doing Kenjutsu for a few years now and I thought it would be cool to join a forum to learn more about other martial arts. I'm always reading about different techniques and different schools. I think it's awesome how there are so many different ways to do the same thing and I also think I could make a few friends in the process of learning about this stuff.

Hope to see you around,
MrRazot


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jun 4, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk! What style of Kenjutsu do you study?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 4, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## marques (Jun 4, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## MrRazot (Jun 4, 2017)

Thanks for the welcome guys 



Tony Dismukes said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk! What style of Kenjutsu do you study?


I'm with the Tombokai school in South Africa where we do IBF Toyama-ryu, but also Nakamura-ryu, a bit of Mugai-ryu and our Sensei's Sorato-ryu.
We also do some Aikijutsu and a few other classical empty hand stuff.
Sounds like a lot, but there's always lots to learn.

pleased to meet you


----------



## Headhunter (Jun 4, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Buka (Jun 4, 2017)

Welcome aboard, bro.


----------



## CB Jones (Jun 4, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Tames D (Jun 4, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## MrRazot (Jun 5, 2017)

Thanks again to everyone who has dropped a welcome!


----------



## wingchun100 (Jun 13, 2017)

Enjoy!


----------



## donald1 (Jun 14, 2017)

hello!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 15, 2017)

Welcome to MT


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jun 19, 2017)

Welcome to MT


----------

